# Verlauf in dieser Art



## xthetronx (17. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, wie ich einen Verlauf ähnlich dem auf dem Bild hinbekomme?
Würde mit dieser Art von Verläufen gerne rumexperimenierten, mir fehlt aber der Anfang.

Die breiten, orangenen Streifen im Vordergrund sind ersichtlich, mir geht es eher im die weichen Farbverläufe im Hintergrund.

Vielen Dank

Torsten


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. März 2004)

Nur mal *schnell* probiert, sollte aber eigentlich schon weitzerhelfen.

Oben den Verlauf von unten durch den Filter "Strudel" gejagt!


----------



## xthetronx (18. März 2004)

Hi Thomas,

danke für den Tip, aber bei mir verzerrt sich dann das ganze Bild, also auch der Rand. Siehe Bild.

Wie hast Du das hinbekommen, dass der Rand gleich bleibt? Beim Strudel gibt es ja nicht besonders viele Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. März 2004)

Eine Rechteckige Auswahl erstellen und bestehen lassen, bzw. eine Auswahl vom vorhandnen Verlaufsrechteck nehmen und diese *nicht* deaktivieren, dann mit niedrigen Werten den Filter anwenden.


----------



## Diablos-Styla (18. März 2004)

hab auchg ma ne frage hierzu!


wie bekomme ich denn nach dem strudel diese kleinen details hin?


----------



## Julien (18. März 2004)

ich habs auch mal versucht, hab dazu noch ein paar Effekte eingebaut. hehe 

Ich würde aber gerne wissen wie man diese leichte fast Transparente Ebenen macht?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (18. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *ich habs auch mal versucht, hab dazu noch ein paar Effekte eingebaut. hehe
> 
> Ich würde aber gerne wissen wie man diese leichte fast Transparente Ebenen macht?
> ...



Nimms nicht bös', aber das läßt sich an Grausamkeit kaum noch überbieten....


----------



## Hercules (18. März 2004)

Die transparenten Formen werden mit einer Vektormaske, die mit Weiß gefüllt ist  erstellt. dann wird die Transparenz auf den gewünschten Wert hgeruntergesetzt.
und das ganmze wurde eher in gebrochenen Farbtönen gemacht. Also weniger Sättigung.
und vorallem wurden keine Geleffekt benutzt. uuääää. Götterspeiße gek*tzt? *GG*


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

Warum immer alles so komplizieren!

Neues Bild erstellen mit oder ohne Hintergrund ist Wurst ! neue Ebene erstellen
Auswahlrechteck Werkzeug anwenden , mit dem Farbverlauf deiner Wahl versehen. Auswahl aufheben ,Filter >Strudel anwenden Fertig!


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

Fertig!


----------



## Julien (19. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Lindner _
> *Nimms nicht bös', aber das läßt sich an Grausamkeit kaum noch überbieten.... *



Also wenn du das als grausam empfindest kann ich ja auch nichts machen. Ist halt geschmackssache. 
Ich wollte ja auch nicht das des 100% mit dem 1. gepostetem Bild in diesem Thema übereinstimmt.


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

und hier das Endergebnis! nicht Perfekt aber so könnte es gehen und mit dem Verflüssigen Filter ein wenig rumprobieren.


----------



## Julien (19. März 2004)

@ Thomas Lindner: Spricht dich dieses Bild mehr an? :-(


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. März 2004)

Haken wir diesen Thread ab unter:

Frage: Wie vergewaltige ich möglichst viele Pixel auf kleiner Fläche?

Antwort : Ich veranstalte ein Filtermassaker!

N.S.: Das ganze hat nichts mehr mit Geschmack oder nicht Geschmack zu tun!


----------



## Julien (19. März 2004)

Ok ich bin ein grausamer Pixel-Vergewaltiger.
Dennoch gefällt mir mein Bild


----------



## steff aka sId (19. März 2004)

@Senfdose: WIe macht man diese weißen Kreise ist das ein Effekt oder hast du die einfach gemalt


----------



## Senfdose (19. März 2004)

Neue Ebene erstellen  Auswahlwerkzeug >>> Kreis einfärben und Deckkraft veringern!


----------



## steff aka sId (19. März 2004)

:-D dachte ich mir schon


----------



## onlYTrash (19. März 2004)

... sind dann fast alle Filter die PS hergibt. Sieht doch toll aus, oder?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. März 2004)

Wunderbar, erinnert mich an die einzige von mir gesehene Jackass-Folge, als der Typ sich ein Omelett gekot** hat.... Grauenvoll


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. März 2004)

Der Verplichtung nachkommend, das hier nicht noch weitere User gequält werden mache ich diesen Beitrag zu, der sich zu einem "Bin ich nicht ein toller 1337 Grafiker" entwickkelt...

CLOSED


----------

